# recién



## ryba

Hola:

Por cierto, la palabra _recién_ en España es un *EDIT:* adjetivo *adverbio* *(¡claro!)*

_limonada recién hecha
recién casados_

Sin embargo en gran parte de Latinoamérica tiene un uso que yo personalmente encuentro precioso. Ahora les cuento de qué va. Ha habido un par de hilos sobre los usos de _recién_ (en los foros Esp.-Eng.) en los que los hispanohablantes que no la usan "nativamente" decían que no añadía mucho significado a las frases y que tranquilamente se podía traducir por _acabar de_.

No obstante,_ recién_ denota la actitud del hablante con respecto a lo que dice:

1)_ ¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_

es como decir

_¿Hasta ahora no te habías dado cuenta de que (...)?_

2) A: _B, qué al pedo que estás para ya tener 1000 posts!!_ (dice un moderador)
B: _Recién me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts._ (responde el chico)

3) _Recién termino de trabajar. _(es dura la vida)

Mientras "acabar de" tiene un valor informativo:

1)_ ¿Te acabas de dar cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?

_2)_ Acabo de darme cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts.
_
3) _Acabo de terminar de trabajar._ 
Las frases con _acabar de_ no llevan ningún cargo emocional, son neutrales, por no decir insulsas. Lo mismo pasa con _recientemente_. Sólo se constata un hecho.

Agrego otro ejemplo:

4)_ Cuando en este mundo no haya nadie ciego,
y nada puedan aprender los sabios
Cuando en mi pecho ya no quede fuego,
*recién entonces*... olvidaré tus labios! _(lo saqué de http://www4.loscuentos.net/cuentos/link/157/157170/ )

Acá no se puede traducir ni por _acabar de_ ni por _recientemente_. Es algo como <no antes>. Se entiende el significado, ¿no?

5) 





pachi06 said:


> *"Me dijo que iba a llegar recién a las 9 pm"* Recién en esta oración es muy importante, porque se trata de una queja.



6) A: _¿Había un hombre recién acá?_
B: _Todo el tiempo hay hombres en esta sala._
de la película _Caballos Salvajes_ (Marcelo Piñeyro, Argentina, 1995)

Acá (creo que) sí se puede (¿?). _¿Había un hombre recientamente acá? / __¿Había un hombre útlimamente acá? ¿Acaba de haber... _jaja, eso no.


Seguro que los que me leen se están preguntando:

I. ¿Por qué este polaquito escribió todo esto?
II. ¿Para qué?

Ya les respondo. 
I. Porque en polaco el_ recién_ latino se traduce por _dopiero_/_dopiero co_ en todos los casos. Tenemos un equivalente, por eso creo que entiendo y siento bien la locución. Sé que es foro *Sólo* Español, me estoy explicando nomás.
II. Quería pedirles que me/nos dijesen *cómo se sustituye la palabra recién en las zonas en las que no tiene este significado, o sea no se la usa así*. No siempre puedo hablar "en latino", por eso me gustaría saber si existen y cuáles son los equivalentes.

De paso nos vamos a enterar dónde no se usa _recién_ de esta manera y dónde no. 

Gracias por adelantado y perdón por la extensión.

Saludos,
Grzegorz (Gregorio)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Chicos, aquí este uso latinoamericano de "recién" cada vez se oye más, por la gran cantidad de personas procedentes de vuestros países que ahora viven entre nosotros. Y sí, Ryba, es un uso muy bonito


----------



## totor

Yo, como traductor argentino, muchas veces me veo de figurillas para no poner "lo vi recién" o ese tipo de ejemplos que tú has puesto, Ryba, y que, es cierto, tienen su sabor.

O también este otro:



ryba said:


> Sé que es foro *Sólo* Español, me estoy explicando nomás.



Y está bueno que se propaguen, así va a llegar el día en que los regionalismos (sean de donde fueren) van a ser entendidos por todos, y nadie va a decir:

*¡lo qué?* ​


----------



## ryba

Jajaja, Totor, sí, nomás es otra palabrita que me gusta. Aunque no siempre la entiendo (ahí nomás). 

Gracias por las felicitaciones, casi me pongo colorado. 





Betildus said:


> ¡te pasaste!, ¿Cuántos años hablas/escribes español?.



Un año y 8 meses nomás. Pero hablo polaco como 19 años y, como dije, tenemos una palabra que coincide en el significado con_ recién_.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

> II. Quería pedirles que me/nos dijesen *cómo se sustituye la palabra recién en las zonas en las que no tiene este significado, o sea no se la usa así*. No siempre puedo hablar "en latino", por eso me gustaría saber si existen y cuáles son los equivalentes.


Hola, yo también te felicito por tu erudición, impresionante con sólo 21 años. Efectivamente en España "recién" sólo se usa como indicas... bueno, me queda la duda de Canarias, cuyo dialecto no conozco mucho.

Respecto a como sustituímos nosotros esa palabra, pues es difícil de contestar, porque no termino de coger la idea.

Vamos a hacer un intento con tus ejemplos :

_¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_
- ya lo has dado tu mismo : _¿Hasta ahora no te habías dado cuenta de que (...)?_

_Recién me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts._ 
- sólo se me ocurre : _me acabo de dar cuenta..._

_Recién termino de trabajar. _(es dura la vida)
- pues no sé... 

_Cuando en este mundo no haya nadie ciego,_
_y nada puedan aprender los sabios_
_Cuando en mi pecho ya no quede fuego,_
_*recién entonces*... olvidaré tus labios! _
- _sólo entonces_ (estilo poético)

_¿Había un hombre recién acá?_
- _¿Había un hombre aquí hace un momento?_

Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## mirk

Los mexicanos no utilizamos esa palabra tan linda, ¡que también me gusta! de modo que no puedo sentirme en el grupo de halagados por el uso de esa linda expresión 

Mientras enjugo mis lágrimas de tristeza por lo ya mencionado (), me dispongo a responder a tu solicitud... ahora verás... nosotros usamos:  "apenas" "apenitas" "apenitititas" o "acaba de", pero también muchas otras expresiones.

Va que va, respondo en orden tus ejemplos:

1) "¿Cómo? ¿te acabas de dar cuenta de que Gumaro te pone el cuerno?"
"Si, apenitas me voy dando cuenta"

2) A:¡Ya merito llegas a los 1000 posts!
    B:Apenas me voy dando cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts.

3) Apenas voy terminando de trabajar.

4) ¡...Hasta entonces... olvidaré tus labios!

5) Me dijo que iba llegar justo a las 9/ en punto de las 9/ en cuanto dieran las 9.

6) ¿Qué no había un hombre aquí?


¡Caray, no se oye para nada poético! ¡recién se me ocurre que los mexicanos deberíamos adoptar la palabra!... pero no, esa palabra sin acento sudamericano no "sabe" igual.


PD. Me adhiero a las felicitaciones por tu magnífico manejo del español.


----------



## mirx

No, en México no la usamos así. Ya lo había dicho en tu otro hilo; pero sí usamos la palabra.

Recién casados
Recién nacidos
Pan recién hechesito.

Y el otro adverbio, "recientemente", que lo usamos como "últimamente".


----------



## carzante

Mis felicitaciones, ryba, por tu impresionante demostración de dominio, soltura y erudición del castellano con tan poco tiempo de estudio y tus atinadas observaciones respecto al peculiar uso de "recién"  en gran parte del mundo hispanohablante. 

Al igual que en México, en España esa palabra tiene un uso más restringido que en Sudamérica, y es un adverbio apocopado del adjetivo "reciente" que únicamente se utiliza delante de participios: recién casados, recién pintada, etc. Es frecuente la omisión de este participio cuando se trata de "nacido", y decir simplemente "niño recién", e incluso sólo "recién" para referirse a un neonato.

Pero en España tenemos otras fórmulas para reproducir el significado del "recién" sudamericano. Ejemplos:

¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?
¿_Sólo_ ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?

Recién me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts
Acabo de darme cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts (la actitud del hablante la denota cualquier pequeño gesto: un leve arqueo de cejas o un encogerse de hombros)

Recién termino de trabajar
Justo (ahora) he terminado de trabajar

Saludos a todos


----------



## *juanlu*

> 1)_ ¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_
> 
> es como decir
> 
> _¿Hasta ahora no te habías dado cuenta de que _


 
entiendo muy bien lo que quieres explicar, a mi tambien me gusta muchisimo el uso de esta palabra en gran parte de Latinoamérica, porque asì pequeña tiene un significado muy grande

En Italiano se puede traducir con la expresion "Solo adesso"

_1) ¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_
_1) Solo adesso ti sei accorta che tuo marito ti inganna?_

_2) Recién me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts_
_2) Solo adesso mi sono accorto di essere arrivato ai 1000 posts_

_3) Recién termino de trabajar_
_3) Ho finito di lavorare solo adesso_

lleva el mismo cargo emocional en italiano

el ejemplo 3 es interesante porque quiere decir no solo "acabo de terminar de trabajar" sino tambien que estoy posiblemente cansado


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, se agradecen muchísimo.


jmartins said:


> Efectivamente en España "recién" sólo se usa como indicas... bueno, me queda la duda de Canarias, cuyo dialecto no conozco mucho.


No creo que se use en Canarias (salvo que el hablante sea de Sudamérica, obvio), tengo una profesora de Gran Canaria, lo habría notado. Igual, voy a preguntárselo.


*juanlu* said:


> _3) *Recién termino de trabajar*_*.*
> 
> el ejemplo 3 es interesante porque quiere decir no solo "acabo de terminar de trabajar" sino también que estoy posiblemente cansado



Exacto. Y también puede implicar que:

- Normalmente termino antes.
- Tenía planeado o esperaba terminar antes.
- Me gustaría haber terminado antes.

PD: No me halaguen tanto, lo merezco pero soy muy timido, jeje.


----------



## azulines

)_ ¿Recién ahora te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_

_*solo/solamente*  ahora __te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña_

B: _Recién me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts._ (responde el chico)

_*solo/solamente* *ahora* __te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña_


3) _Recién termino de trabajar. _(es dura la vida)
_*Acabo* de terminar de trabajar_






4)_ Cuando en este mundo no haya nadie ciego,
y nada puedan aprender los sabios
Cuando en mi pecho ya no quede fuego,
*recién entonces*... olvidaré tus labios! _

*....solo entonces....

* 
Me dijo que iba a llegar* recién *a las 9 pm*"
..... solo .....

me parece que tiene tres sinificados
- solo ahora
- recientemente 
- acabar de

*


----------



## totor

mirx said:


> Recién casados
> Recién nacidos



Éstas son las únicas formas correctas y admitidas de *recién*, como apócope de *recientemente*, y con un participio únicamente.

En cuanto a lo que dice Mirk:



mirk said:


> 1) "¿Cómo? ¿te acabas de dar cuenta de que Gumaro te pone el cuerno?"
> "Si, apenitas me voy dando cuenta"
> 2) A:¡Ya merito llegas a los 1000 posts!
> B:Apenas me voy dando cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 posts.
> 3) Apenas voy terminando de trabajar.
> 4) ¡...Hasta entonces... olvidaré tus labios!
> 5) Me dijo que iba llegar justo a las 9/ en punto de las 9/ en cuanto dieran las 9.
> 6) ¿Qué no había un hombre aquí?
> 
> ¡Caray, no se oye para nada poético!



¿Realmente crees que no se oye nada poético?

Bien lo dice el refrán: nadie es poeta en su tierra.

A mí ese lenguaje me parece hermoso  .


----------



## xeneize

Totor, ¿cómo sería eso de que la apócope de recientemente sería la "unica forma correcta y admitida" de recién??
Las demás que se dan en Argentina etc, son todas "correctas y admitidas", ¡faltaría más!  Son admitidas incluso por la Rae, aunque esto no añada mucho, ya es decir.
Saludos


----------



## nuevoestudiante

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Ayer leí en una viñeta de un periódico esta expresión:

Fernando recién volvía del restaurante.

¿No os parece una forma bastante rara?
¿Qué opinaís?

___________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## mithrellas

No es propia del español de España pero sí es una forma común en America. 
Creo que de Argentina (no sabría especificar de si se usa en otros paises). 
Algún forero del continente americano nos podrá ayudar.


----------



## mirx

Mithrellas tiene toda la razón. 

Este empleo de "recién" es correcto, y su uso es muy frecuente en algunos países americanos, Argentina un buen ejemplo de ello.

Por favor recuerda buscar tu duda en la base de datos, así te ahorras más tiempo.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Muchas gracias por tu consejo, Mirx, pero no sé áun como hacer....

______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## mirx

nuevoestudiante said:


> Muchas gracias por tu consejo, Mirx, pero no sé áun como hacer....
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> *NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


 
Sólo pon la palabra que desees (recién) en el motor de búsqueda de WordReference, haz clic y el diccionario te dará la definición de la palabra y los hilos donde ya se trató.


Un saludo.


----------



## ryba

Hola:

Vengo a revivir el hilo para volver a discutir el tema de la distribución geográfica del uso en cuestión.

No hay duda alguna de que el uso aquí discutido se da en todo el Cono Sur (Paraguay, Uruguay, Argentina, Chile). Un ejemplo muy ilustrativo desde Chile: _*Pese a debutar recién en mayo* de este año, el sitio ya cuenta con unas 30 mil visitas al mes_ (...). Otro más: _Soy Chilena, qué pena *haber encontrado este thread recién*, cuando ya se acabó la discusión_.

También se da en Bolivia. Ejemplo: _En estas condiciones, es obvio que el curso de la campaña dependerá del desempeño de los candidatos y eso *recién está por verse*_.

Y en el Perú. El ejemplo más interesante que tengo es el marido de una amiga mía diciendo *Ah, recién*, con lo que quiso decir 'Bueno, ahora sí que entiendo'.

Y en Ecuador. Ejemplo: _Yo *recién *vine a escuchar el término "sudaca" *en éste foro*... es despectivo???_ (...).

Y también en Venezuela. Ejemplo: _Un conflicto que *recién empieza*_.

Pero en Colombia parece que no. Me miré todos los capítulos de _Yo soy Betty, la fea_ y no se dio en ninguno.  García Márquez en sus _Cien años de soledad_ emplea construcciones del tipo _apenas ahora_ y _sólo ahora_. Interesante, ¿no?

No sé qué tal Panamá, pero en Costa Rica sí que se usa el _recién_ "a lo sudamericano". Ayer me tropecé con un artículo que comienza con la frase _*Esta semana que recién comienza* quiero hablarles de tres temas_ (...). Y no es la primera vez que noto un ejemplo proveniente de Costa Rica.

Hace años hablé con un profe cubano y me dijo que en Cuba tampoco se usaba _recién_ en el sentido que se le da en Sudamérica.


----------



## oa2169

Ryba: Incluye a Colombia también. 

 Es palabra de uso diario.

Un abrazo


----------



## ryba

oa2169 said:


> Ryba: Incluye a Colombia también.
> 
> Es palabra de uso diario.
> 
> Un abrazo



¿En serio??! ¿Ustedes dicen _recién me doy cuenta_,  etc.? ¿O sea, la usan en ese sentido más amplio (como modificador de  verbos, adverbios, adverbiales, etc.)? No te enfadés, por favor, lo digo  porque me sorprende; he visto un par de películas colombianas, dos  teleseries (_Betty_ y hartos capítulos de _La costeña y el cachaco_) y no la oí en ninguna parte. ¿No será regional?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ryba said:


> ¿En serio??!



Sigo luchando hasta la muerte para que no se asimile _recién _con _apenas_/_hace poco_/_recientemente_.

Supongo que moriré en el intento.
No importa. Será con las botas puestas.


----------



## luna_mdq

¡Faa! toda una vida usándola así y recién ahora me entero que es una especie de "rareza".


----------



## oa2169

ryba said:


> ¿En serio??! ¿Ustedes dicen _recién me doy cuenta_,  etc.? ¿O sea, la usan en ese sentido más amplio (como modificador de  verbos, adverbios, adverbiales, etc.)? No te enfadés, por favor, lo digo  porque me sorprende; he visto un par de películas colombianas, dos  teleseries (_Betty_ y hartos capítulos de _La costeña y el cachaco_) y no la oí en ninguna parte. ¿No será regional?



Sí, es en serio. Usamos recién en el sentido de apenas, como lo usa luna_mdq.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ryba

oa2169 said:


> Sí, es en serio. Usamos recién en el sentido de apenas, como lo usa luna_mdq.



¡Muchas gracias! 



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sigo luchando hasta la muerte para que no se asimile _recién _con _apenas_/_hace poco_/_recientemente_.



¿En qué sentido? O sea, ¿dónde? ¿Lo que dijiste implica que se está dando una especie de cambio?



luna_mdq said:


> ¡Faa! toda una vida usándola así y recién ahora me entero que es una especie de "rareza".



Constantemente me muerdo la lengua para no decirla hablando con españoles. No te imaginás lo que sufro.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ryba said:


> ¿En qué sentido? O sea, ¿dónde? ¿Lo que dijiste implica que se está dando una especie de cambio?
> 
> Sí, en México vinieron muchos argentinos.
> Se nos está pegando el _recién_. Pero estoy hecho de Teflón.


----------



## ryba

Jajaja. 

Al parecer también se les va pegando a los (diarios) españoles. 

"Su abuelo Ludwig Kaźmierczak proviene de la provincia de Posen. La familia de la Canciller «alemanizó» su apellido –Kaźmierczak– *recién en 1930*" (ABC.es). ^^


----------



## Csalrais

Hola ryba, me temo que yo soy más reticente que tú a afirmar que ese uso se haya extendido a España. Como puedes ver en este artículo de José G. Moreno de Alba es un uso que muy esporádicamente ya ha aparecido durante las últimas décadas en algunos periódicos españoles (curiosamente uno de ellos vuelve a ser el ABC, además de haber una fuente oral que me genera las mismas dudas que a Moreno de Alba). Durante mucho tiempo diversos diarios españoles tomaron el periodismo argentino como referente (lo sé de buena tinta en el terreno del periodismo deportivo) y es posible que de ahí provenga la influencia. Para mí, como canario, sigue siendo una forma de uso tan ajena hoy en día como lo ha sido siempre.

Por otra parte el autor confirma lo que Juan Jacob mencionaba arriba, que en México (aunque él lo extiende a otras zonas) no era un uso tradicional. Sobre su extensión actual en ese país no puedo decir nada, habría que saber cuando publicó Moreno de Alba esta información.


----------



## ryba

¡Hola, Csalrais! Muchas gracias por el enlace, muy buen artículo. ¡Qué curioso que se use tanto en Guatemala y casi nada en El Salvador!



Csalrais said:


> Hola ryba, me temo que yo soy más reticente que tú a afirmar que ese uso se haya extendido a España.


Ah, de eso no estaría tan seguro.  Yo también soy reticente a afirmarlo. De ahí los iconitos que usé.  Me pasé en mi vida cinco meses en España (que no son muchos pero algo son), hablando con españoles a diario, y la primera explicación que se me ocurrió al ver el _recién_ en el texto sobre Merkel es que el periodista podía ser americano. Veo difícil que el uso (correcto) de _recién_ (en la acepción en cuestión) se les pegue a los españoles de forma espontánea, o al menos que sea un proceso rápido. Primero, por el relativamente poco intercambio léxico que hay entre el español americano y el español peninsular y, segundo, por lo exótico que les parece a los españoles tener una palabra para expresar la idea que expresa. ¡Interesante el dato sobre la influencia del periodismo argentino!


----------



## Csalrais

Sobre lo del periodismo leí una vez un artículo sobre como los comentaristas y periodistas deportivos habían tomado como referente a sus equivalentes hispanoamericanos y especialmente a los argentinos cuando aquí era un segmento todavía en pañales (especialmente en cuanto a la espectacularidad de la narración), razón por la cual hoy en día no es difícil escuchar una retransmisión deportiva en la que se usen las variantes latinoamericanas de diversos términos en combinación con las españolas sin menor problema (arquero y portero, penal y penalti). 

Sobre el periodismo general el caso más notorio es el periódico El País que desde la transición contó con diversos periodistas argentinos que abandonaron el país por la dictadura militar y aún hoy en día cuenta con muchos en su plantilla. Su extensísima cobertura de la elección del Papá en Argentina y la gran cantidad de artículos sobre dicho país en comparación con otros países hispanohablantes del continente es prueba de ello. Tienes un ejemplo notorio en la figura de Ernesto Ekaizer, uno de los más reputados analistas políticos en España.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

El artículo sobre Merkel está escrito por un tal José-Pablo Jofré. En su blog no he conseguido averiguar dónde nació, pero parece tener alguna vinculación con Chile. Respecto al artículo de Moreno de Alba, parece partir de la base de que cualquier cosa aparecida en un medio de un país dado está escrita por un periodista nacido y criado en ese mismo país. Me parece claro que no siempre es así, y me jugaría algo a que si buscamos la pista de algunos usos de "recién" en la prensa española, al final encontraremos en muchos o todos los casos a un periodista que ha nacido o vivido en Latinoamérica.


----------



## ggiglio

Hola amigos,

He leído todo el hilo y perdónenme si no me fijé si alguién ya respondió la duda que tengo.

Hay alguna diferencia en las frases abajo (o están incorrectas)?

"Recién *salgo* del trabajo." vs. "Recién *salí* del trabajo."

Quisiera decir con el sentido de: "Salí del trabajo (_lo terminé_) hace poco tiempo."

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses del ayer y del hoy:

En mi entorno y creo que también las muchas españas que lo conforman, para expresar con exactitud todos los *recién* que usas los sustituiríamos por:

1) ¿*Recién ahora* te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña? _¿*Justo ahora *_te das cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?
2) *Recién *me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 _posts_. *Justo en este instante *_me doy cuenta de que llegué a los 1000 _posts.
3) *Recién* termino de trabajar. *Justo en este momento* he acabado de trabajar.
4) *recién entonces*... olvidaré tus labios. *¡Justo entonces*_… olvidaré tus labios!_
5) Me dijo que iba a llegar *recién* a las 9 pm. _Me dijo que iba a llegar *justo* a las 9 de la noche._
6) ¿Había un hombre *recién* acá? _¿No había un hombre *justo* aquí?_

En cuanto al uso de las primeras, coincidimos plenamente:

Pan *recién* horneado.
Café *recién* tostado
La *recién* inaugurada sala de exposiciones
Todos nuestros productos están *recién* importados de la India.


ryba said:


> No obstante, _recién _denota la actitud del hablante con respecto a lo que dice:


Lo siento, pero yo no consigo ver, como tú, la connotación especial al uso del *recién* que lo pueda apartar del del *justo*.


ryba said:


> […]Mientras "acabar de" tiene un valor informativo:
> 1)_¿Te acabas de dar cuenta de que tu marido te engaña?_[…]
> 
> […]Las frases con _acabar de _no llevan ningún cargo emocional, son neutrales, por no decir insulsas. Lo mismo pasa con _recientemente_. Sólo se constata un hecho.


Sin embargo coincido parcialmente con tu parecer, aunque yo no las calificaría de construcciones insulsas o exentas de emocionalidad, sino, más bien, que expresan una situación diferente.

Salud.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Xiscomx said:


> ¿Había un hombre *recién* acá? _¿No había un hombre *justo* aquí?_


 
Aparte de la posible confusión de justo como adjetivo o como adverbio:

¿No había un hombre justo, aquí?
¿No había un hombre, justo aquí? 

...el uso de *justo aquí* me da más la idea de precisión de lugar (justo aquí, en esta baldosa roja) que de  tiempo (que sí la da el "recién" y por sí solo).

Esto me ha hecho recordar la frase "Nunca se llevaron bien y se vienen a pelear justo ahora".

Un saludo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Kaxgufen said:


> ...el uso de *justo aquí* me da más la idea de precisión de lugar (justo aquí, en esta baldosa roja) que de  tiempo (que sí la da el "recién" y por sí solo).
> Esto me ha hecho recordar la frase "Nunca se llevaron bien y se vienen a pelear justo ahora".
> Un saludo.


Hola.

En efecto, ese *justo aquí* también me da más una impresión de lugar que de tiempo; tampoco diría nunca _recién_ (simplemente porque no hay costumbre por mi barrio), pero para expresar esa idea diría _¿No había un hombre aquí *ahora /ahora mismo / hace un momento*?
_
Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

En vista que la última consulta que motivó la reactivación de esta discusión ha sido debidamente respondida y que además el tema inicial también ha sido suficientemente discutido, procedemos a cerrar este hilo, no sin antes dar las gracias a todos por sus valiosas participaciones.


*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

